# I'm so happy!



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have just started looking for a blue mustard HM. I thought it would take awhile because our PetSmart doesn't always have the best stock. I thought they were getting a new shippment today, but apparently they didn't. I hadn't seen the last shippment so I went to look. Boy was I suprised to see this guy!! And so happy!! He is beautiful! It took awhile to get him home, I went into Chick-Fil-A and brought him in because it was so cold outside. I was the crazy fish girl!! XD everyone thought I was weird to bring a fish inside! 

He was labeled as a Twin-Tail, but I didn't realize that until after I paid 13.00 and left. -_- but I think he's worth it! I don't have a name for him but I'm thinking of naming him Chance, because I was so lucky to get him! He had been there for 6 days, it was meant to be!! XD 

He's just getting settled in, a little stressed so I expect him to gain more color. 
View attachment 74847


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats, Waiting for a great pic when he is settled in.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks!

I'm not exactly sure his tail type.
So what tail type IS he??

View attachment 74851


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

he is either a halfmoon or a delta, a picture of him flaring would be nice


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

very pretty by the way!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

This photo is a bit bright. I'm almost convinced he has some spade tail in him.

View attachment 74861


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

A pic of him flared will confirm detla or halfmoon, but I'm betting on one of those two. Super grats on the wonderful find, he's beautiful!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is flaring in the two pictures above, and this picture.

View attachment 74865


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness, his colors are beautiful!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you IrishDancer!

Here is my favorite picture! 

View attachment 74868


----------



## strangelove (Dec 8, 2012)

Isn't that the best feeling? Congrats, he is awesome!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you so much! He is my dream betta! ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

he's a very pretty little guy have you thought of a name for him yet?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm thinking Chance.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Another photo!! ;-)

View attachment 74875


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

cute!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks! He's loving the warm water and and his silk pant. He loves resting in the plant. I also found that he sometimes flares at the color black. But not all the time, because the heater that is in there is black and he doesn't flare at it. :-D


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations on finally getting your blue mustard. His colours are lovely. =)


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He made his first bubble nest last night!!
:-D
I also found out he doesn't like the color black.  I put some black paper behind the tank, turned off the lights, and he started flaring at where I put the paper! XD 
View attachment 74917


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Sacchio (sach-i-o) is Japanese for lucky. fun fact lol

But he's beautiful! Congrats on the lucky find!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

View attachment 74919
Thank you!! I just love posting pictures of him!! XD


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks very pretty! What a cool color combo.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

Aww he's spunky


----------

